# 2008 DU "Band the Slam"



## Capt_Jeff (Feb 19, 2007)

*5th annual
South Brevard Ducks Unlimited
2008 Inshore Flats Classic
Part of the (9) event Treasure Coast Flats Inshore Circuit*

*When: *Saturday, May 3rd, 2008
*Where: *Squid Lips Overwater Grill/Sebastian, Florida
*Eligible Species: *Trout/Redfish/Snook/Ladyfish/Jacks/Sheepshead

*Firearms – Rods/Reels - Cash – DU Limited Edition Merchandise*

Heaviest Trout/Redfish/Snook: 1st $300.00, 2nd $200.00, 3rd $100.00 
Redfish/Most Spots 
Top Wader 
Top Senior
Top Guide/Captain 
Top Fly Fisherman 
Top Lady Angler
Heaviest Trash Slam: 1st – 4th
Heaviest Grand Slam

To encourage a live, safe release, a 1/2 pound per fish penalty will be deducted for 
fish brought in dead at time of weigh-in (excluding Trash Slam)

*Registration Opens:* Friday, May 2nd, 2008 – 5:30pm @ Squid Lips

*Captains Meeting: *Begins @ 7:00 pm
Door Prizes & Silent Auctions

*Tournament Starts: *Gentlemen’s start (1) one hour before sunrise 

*Weigh-In:* 11:00 am - 3:00 pm (GPS Time) 

*Awards Ceremony:* 4:00 pm
Raffle Table & Silent Auctions

$65.00 per adult/$10.00 per child 15 & under 
Capt’s Bag – (1) one year DU membership/magazine 

*For further info contact:*
Capt Jeff Kraynik @ (321) 725-3456 
Chuck King @ (772) 643-3400

www.tcfcircuit.com


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

If you need any help selling raffle tickets let me know..


----------



## Capt_Jeff (Feb 19, 2007)

> If you need any help selling raffle tickets let me know..


Send me a pic of you in a bikini & we'll talk.

Ticket girls get 10% of total sales, which last year were $800.00 for (6) six hours of work.

Them be *DANCERS WAGES!!!* ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is the first tournament i have ever seen that includes "ladyfish"


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > If you need any help selling raffle tickets let me know..
> 
> 
> Send me a pic of you in a bikini & we'll talk.
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

jeff, she sold tickets for the brAndon tourney last year. she has the uhhhh motivation to sell a lot!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D Thanks Crutis!


----------

